

Go Language Patterns - goplexian
http://sites.google.com/site/gopatterns/home
It is a work in progress, very helpful for those taking their first steps in Go Lang, or for those interested in comparing Go to other languages.
======
pufuwozu
I liked the futures example. That will probably be useful to me.

I don't understand what the site means for " _standards and practices for
well-written, readable code_ ". Isn't _gofmt_ meant to be used, making manual
practices obsolete?

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Typesetting is one aspect of readibility.

